# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  ravvedo o pago lo 0,4?

## swami

scusate la domanda sciocca ma ... saldo irap 2006 in corso di pagamento, rateazione iniziata il 09/07 ma con importo sbagliato, adesso vorrei versare la differenza in un'unica volta posso versare entro l'08/08 aumentando dello 0,4? o l'aver iniziato il pagamento a rate mi obbliga a ravvedere? (so ke l'irap nn si ravvede ma noi lo facciamo cmq)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Trentatre trentini

> scusate la domanda sciocca ma ... saldo irap 2006 in corso di pagamento, rateazione iniziata il 09/07 ma con importo sbagliato, adesso vorrei versare la differenza in un'unica volta posso versare entro l'08/08 aumentando dello 0,4? o l'aver iniziato il pagamento a rate mi obbliga a ravvedere? (so ke l'irap nn si ravvede ma noi lo facciamo cmq)

  Se versi entro l'8/8 dovresti applicare la maggiorazione dello 0,40% anche sull'importo già versato al 9/7, e poi proseguire con la rateazione a decorrere dall'8/8. Naturalmente dovresti anche correggere l'F24 già presentato al 9/7 relativametne al campo "rateazione". Io credo sia possibile farlo (in quanto sostanzialmente verseresti la prima rata entro l'8/8 con la maggiorazione dello 0,40%, ancorché utilizzando in pratica due distinti F24), anche se è un po' laborioso.
Il ravvedimento hai già detto tu che non è possibile.
Claudio.

----------


## Speedy

> Se versi entro l'8/8 dovresti applicare la maggiorazione dello 0,40% anche sull'importo già versato al 9/7, e poi proseguire con la rateazione a decorrere dall'8/8. Naturalmente dovresti anche correggere l'F24 già presentato al 9/7 relativametne al campo "rateazione". Io credo sia possibile farlo (in quanto sostanzialmente verseresti la prima rata entro l'8/8 con la maggiorazione dello 0,40%, ancorché utilizzando in pratica due distinti F24), anche se è un po' laborioso.
> Il ravvedimento hai già detto tu che non è possibile.
> Claudio.

  L'applicazione della maggiorazione 0,40% anche sull'importo versato tempestivamente il 9/7 non mi convince. Ritengo invece che la maggiorazione vada calcolata soltanto sulla differenza versata entro l'8/8.
Per il resto OK

----------


## swami

> Per il resto OK

  
scusami ... sarà .il caldo ... ma nn ho capito qual'è il resto ... e nemmeno ke cosa intendete con correggere la rateazione, le  rate nn proseguono per loro conto? ... io verso solo la differenza entro l'8 agosto maggorata dello 0,4 ... o no? :Frown:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> scusami ... sarà .il caldo ... ma nn ho capito qual'è il resto ... e nemmeno ke cosa intendete con correggere la rateazione, le  rate nn proseguono per loro conto? ... io verso solo la differenza entro l'8 agosto maggorata dello 0,4 ... o no?

  Provo a fare un esempio:
= totale da versare  10.000
= versamento del 9/7  1.800  rata unica
= residuo  8.200  da maggiorare dello 0,40% e da versare in cinque rate (con interessi dalla seconda in poi) con scadenza 8/8, 31/8, 1/10, 31/10 e 30/11 
Ciao

----------


## swami

> Provo a fare un esempio:
> = totale da versare  10.000
> = versamento del 9/7  1.800  rata unica
> = residuo  8.200  da maggiorare dello 0,40% e da versare in cinque rate (con interessi dalla seconda in poi) con scadenza 8/8, 31/8, 1/10, 31/10 e 30/11 
> Ciao

  mi sono spiegata male .... primo valcolo 1000 da versare a saldo in  rate dal 9/7 ... contabilizato il tutto manca un credito quindi il debito mi aumenta di 100 che vorrei versare adesso aumentato dello 0,4 mentre le rate continuano per la loro strada ... si può fare? ... in pratica aumeta l'importo della prima rata  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Speedy

> mi sono spiegata male .... primo calcolo 1000 da versare a saldo in  rate dal 9/7 ... contabilizato il tutto manca un credito quindi il debito mi aumenta di 100 che vorrei versare adesso aumentato dello 0,4 mentre le rate continuano per la loro strada ... si pu&#242; fare? ... in pratica aumenta l'importo della prima rata

  Stando cos&#236; le cose, farei cos&#236;: 
= se il credito da recuperare riguarda una imposta diversa dall'irap, restituisco il credito entro l'8/8 con ravvedimento operoso (interessi + sanzione 3,75%) 
= se il recupero del credito ha provocato un versamento inferiore della prima rata irap, verso la differenza irap entro l'8/8 con ravvedimento operoso (interessi + sanzione piena 30%); per l'irap infatti non &#232; possibile ridurre la sanzione al 3,75% 
= le restanti rate proseguono regolarmente

----------


## swami

> Stando così le cose, farei così: 
> = se il credito da recuperare riguarda una imposta diversa dall'irap, restituisco il credito entro l'8/8 con ravvedimento operoso (interessi + sanzione 3,75%) 
> = se il recupero del credito ha provocato un versamento inferiore della prima rata irap, verso la differenza irap entro l'8/8 con ravvedimento operoso (interessi + sanzione piena 30%); per l'irap infatti non è possibile ridurre la sanzione al 3,75% 
> = le restanti rate proseguono regolarmente

  il credito era IRAP su IRAP, quindi nn verseresti con lo 0,4 ma con ravvedimento?
quindi nn è vero ke nn si può ravvedere l'IRAP ma solo nn si può fare il ravvedimento "breve"?

----------


## Speedy

> il credito era IRAP su IRAP, quindi nn verseresti con lo 0,4 ma con ravvedimento?
> quindi nn è vero ke nn si può ravvedere l'IRAP ma solo nn si può fare il ravvedimento "breve"?

  Non ci sto a capire più nulla.
Se ho ben afferrato (sono un pò tardo  :Smile:  ), la situazione conclusiva è questa:
= il contribuente deve pagare 10.000 di irap e rateizza con inizio 9/7
= per la prima delle cinque rate versa 1.800 in quanto compensa in maniera verticale 200 di un precedente credito irap (numero rata 1/5)
= per le rate successive verserà 2.000 a rata con gli interessi mensili 0,40%
= prima dell'8/8 si accorge che il credito di 200 non esiste più e vuole sanare riversando i 200 corrisposti in meno il 9/7 
A questo punto, secondo me, si può alternativamente:
1- riversare entro l'8/8 la differenza di 200 a conguaglio della prima rata versata il 9/7, con la maggiorazione dello 0,40% (indicando sempre rata 1/5)
2- riversare entro l'8/8 la differenza di 200 a conguaglio della prima rata versata il 9/7, senza maggiorazione 0,40% ma con interessi 2,50% rapportati ai giorni di ritardo e con sopratassa 30% (indicando sempre rata 1/5)

----------


## swami

... a dire il vero no ...  :Embarrassment:  
acconti 2006 versati regolarmente usando anche un credito IRAP 2005 in compenszione in F24, credito che si &#232; per&#242; anche erroneamente riportato in dichiarazione come nn utilizzato, adesso visto l'errore c'&#232; un maggior saldo da versare ... che a qesto punto luned&#236; gli far&#242; pagare con lo 0,4 e vediamo se esce qualche cosa o se mi chiamano perch&#232; nn "vedono" un versamento :-\

----------

